# 2008 Hunting Sight Evaluation



## zazbnf (Feb 21, 2008)

Why weren't the results ranked in a single document? Would have been much easier to compare sights for the points that were important to each individual. Have to say I was expecting more from these evaluations. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

we are no longer ranking numerous products in a single document; this change provides the maximum flexibility in our presentation. 
What would you expect more of? the report has more information than 2 years ago and includes a shock/vib test.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Here they are in the order they finished:

*Adjustability*
Sureloc Lethal Weapon 15.44
CJ Deadnuts Micro 12.48
HHA DS 5500 12.07
Sword Acusite 3rd Plane 11.93
G5 Optix LE 10.43
Kingsway Triad 9.48
Spott Hogg Real Deal 8.60
Sword Acusite Apex Twi Hntr 8.43
Cobra Boomslang 3.75


*Crafstmanship/Workmanship*
G5 Optix LE 18.67
Sword Acusite 3rd Plane 17.00
Spott Hogg Real Deal 16.00
Sword Acusite Apex Twi Hntr- 14.0
Cobra Boomslang 14.0
HHA DS 5500 14.0
CJ Deadnuts Micro N/A
Kingsway Triad N/A
Sureloc Lethal Weapon N/A

*Fiber Durability*
G5 Optix LE 3.5
Cobra Boomslang 2.83
CJ Deadnuts Micro 2.37
Sword Acusite 3rd Plane 1.87
Sword Acusite Apex Twi Hntr 1.63
Spott Hogg Real Deal . 85
Sureloc Lethal Weapon .73
HHA DS 5500 N/A
Kingsway Triad N/A

*Illumination*
Kingsway Triad Green .138 .074
CJ Deadnuts Micro Green. 086 .048 Red .104 .073
Cobra Boomslang Green .083 .041 Red .061 .037
Spott Hogg Real Deal Green .082 .047 Red .077 .055
HHA DS 5500 Green .080 .035
Sureloc Lethal Weapon Green .062 .046 Red .065 .048
G5 Optix LE Green .057 .033 Red.046 .037
Sword Acusite Apex Twi Hntr Green. 034 .019. Red 033 .021
Sword Acusite 3rd Plane Green .033 .016 Red .032 .019


----------



## zazbnf (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry, I should have been more clear, when I said I had expected more. 

I felt that even tho you explained your proceedures in the introduction document, in the individual reports I would have liked to see more details about which aspects of the particular sight contributed to the score. 
A score is nice, but it doesn't tell me about problems or innovations you found with a particular sight that made it stand out from the rest. I guess when I said I had expected more, I was referring to details. 

After I read the reports, I spent 30 minutes entering the information in to a chart form so I could do the comparisons I was interested in. 

After waiting so long for the reports to be completed it just seemed a bit brief. Just my opinion.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

BDOG5361

Was there any single sight that just stood out above all the others as a good all around quality piece? What was your favorite and why?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

zazbnf said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear, when I said I had expected more.
> 
> I felt that even tho you explained your proceedures in the introduction document, in the individual reports I would have liked to see more details about which aspects of the particular sight contributed to the score.
> A score is nice, but it doesn't tell me about problems or innovations you found with a particular sight that made it stand out from the rest. I guess when I said I had expected more, I was referring to details.
> ...


----------



## china archery (Jan 28, 2007)

Great!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

darkstar said:


> BDOG5361
> 
> Was there any single sight that just stood out above all the others as a good all around quality piece? What was your favorite and why?


Not sure if any one sight stood out. There was a ton of interesting conversations with the manufacturers on the shock/vibration testing because I had to talk in detail with them about designs etc... My favorite would probably be the cheapest sight with the highest quality..haha.. I didnt really have a favorite, but I did like a couple sights for hunting I think that cobra sight is a good bang for the buck and I think that the copper john has good value- maybe you can tell im a little frugile. Some of the other sights were quite a bit unique and I was really surprised to see kingsway archery have such bright fibers. The quality of some of the more expensive sights was expected... the one thing that was difficult on the quality side is the fact that some products require assembly of certain features and because of that they werent able to meet all test criteria of craftsmanship/workmanship.


----------



## VulcanShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job guys. It looks to be very well and impartially done. Thanks for doing it!


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the comments


----------



## idaho77 (Oct 23, 2007)

Love all your reviews ! Thanks !


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*How were they selected?*

I did not see Sumit's Hot Dot. Was there a reason for just a few of the multitude of sights out there tested?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I contacted around 15 or so companies, these were the ones that wanted to participate. Also, the timeframe when I contacted many of them was prior to the ATA and many 08 designs were still being completed. I hope we can test a few more this year.


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

I am curious about the CJ. You noted you were unable to rate the workmanship because some assembly was required. IIRC the only thing that has to be done is slide the mounting bracket on to the housing. With such a minor thing I would think you could still evaluate the quality and workmanship...


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

oregonelkhunter said:


> I am curious about the CJ. You noted you were unable to rate the workmanship because some assembly was required. IIRC the only thing that has to be done is slide the mounting bracket on to the housing. With such a minor thing I would think you could still evaluate the quality and workmanship...



The test parameters w/in craftsmanship/workmanship consider a criteria for axis alignment. The products were all assessed through the same test regime and as we know each sight comes package differently making assembly necessary in some cases (ex CJ). For axis alignment (3rd axis and 2nd axis), if I were to set this sight up I would be the one preseting the 2nd and/or 3rd axis alignment which wouldnt be fair to competitors. Many companies do preset 2nd and/or 3rd axis from the factory (not all) and this is an important criteria as it shows insight into their handling and care of the product through the final stages of delivery. Note that if a product did have issues with 2nd and/or 3rd axis but in a later test paramater (i.e. adjustability) they had mechanical capabilities to "fix" or allow for adjustment they were compensated. I hope this basically explains it.

Jon


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

BDOG6351 said:


> The test parameters w/in craftsmanship/workmanship consider a criteria for axis alignment. The products were all assessed through the same test regime and as we know each sight comes package differently making assembly necessary in some cases (ex CJ). For axis alignment (3rd axis and 2nd axis), if I were to set this sight up I would be the one preseting the 2nd and/or 3rd axis alignment which wouldnt be fair to competitors. Many companies do preset 2nd and/or 3rd axis from the factory (not all) and this is an important criteria as it shows insight into their handling and care of the product through the final stages of delivery. Note that if a product did have issues with 2nd and/or 3rd axis but in a later test paramater (i.e. adjustability) they had mechanical capabilities to "fix" or allow for adjustment they were compensated. I hope this basically explains it.
> 
> Jon


Well explained.... Thanks


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

*Nice Job*

I am sorry i did not see this a little sooner. I wold have saved money and time. I ordered 3 Apex Nitrus sights, made by Tru glo. I put one on my bow and the other two i sold to friends. While we were shooting I was having much trouble holding a group. not understanding this I began to adjust pins. Every time I made a windage adjustment I couldn't get the pin frame to sit into the main site frame the same. fianlly one of my buddies saw the frame was cracked. we checked the other two sights and one was buldging and ready to split the other was completely bent and out of whack. I called Tru Glo the next day and have mailed them back the three sites. I will see what they replace them with. I also oredered 3 Cj Hunter plus and have put them on the bows. I have used CJ's for years but decided to venture out and try something new. it will be a long time till I do that again. If these guys weren't my friends I would have let them deal with TruGlo on their own, but it hasn't been bad yet. So I don't want to get in front of myself. Again, good comparison, thanks.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I found the stock fibers on the G5 Optix sights to be very weak, and not very durable at all when compared to some of the others listed lower on the list. I will be replacing mine with some custom fibers that are more durable and a little brighter as well.


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

To my understanding they made some changes during the latter half of production that incorporated different fiber (this is from memory so dont quote me). I verified these results on two different sights and numerous pins, but that doesnt mean that there could be an erroneous sight/pin/fiber combination out there. What I did like about this configuration is that G5 incorporated a design concept that allows the fiber body to give slack if "tugged". 



CHAMPION2 said:


> I found the stock fibers on the G5 Optix sights to be very weak, and not very durable at all when compared to some of the others listed lower on the list. I will be replacing mine with some custom fibers that are more durable and a little brighter as well.


----------



## TexzBluz (Jan 2, 2009)

*Truglo Rangerover Single Pin*

I use the Truglo rangerover single pin. It seems to be simple in design and well built. The pin is very bright with over 3ft of .029 fiber. Its all metal construction and very compact.Picked it up on ebay for under 40 bucks new in box. Its my only experience with Truglo ,but it has been good so far.


----------



## texas meatwhip (Dec 24, 2008)

i had a toxonics solid lock on my pse. good sight but a poor finish on the camo coating. i put a sword accusite twilight hunter on my elite gt500 and loved it so much i got another one for my elite z28. im sold on sword!


----------



## neilr (Feb 24, 2009)

*Viper sight*

know anything abought Viper sights. They claim high brightness but only have less than a foot of fiber. Any thought?


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

neilr said:


> know anything abought Viper sights. They claim high brightness but only have less than a foot of fiber. Any thought?


I'd like to know also. I actually have a viper sight that I just got. It looks decent, and seems fairly bright. The price was right for this one since I got it for free


----------



## MeltonHunter2 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey is this good


----------

